# Optimization Tips

## koukos

Paidia prepei na ftiaxtri ena topic me optimization tips gia to gentoo kai genika gia to linux, px sygritika gia mm-sources kai development sources, patches gia kernel, ris ry8miseis pou exei o ka8enas sto hdparm, prelink, bootsplash klp. Otidipote exei sxesi me ti taxitita, ta extra features, to perivalon kai genika kolpa pou kanoume me to kouti mas.

EDIT: Sticky

----------

## bld

 *koukos wrote:*   

> Paidia prepei na ftiaxtri ena topic me optimization tips gia to gentoo kai genika gia to linux, px sygritika gia mm-sources kai development sources, patches gia kernel, ris ry8miseis pou exei o ka8enas sto hdparm, prelink, bootsplash klp. Otidipote exei sxesi me ti taxitita, ta extra features, to perivalon kai genika kolpa pou kanoume me to kouti mas.

  Υπάρχει για τα CFLAGS ένα topic που λέγεται CFLAGS CENTRAL αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κι εκεί πέρα έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα, για άλλα optimizations δεν ξέρω και πολλά για να πω. Στο hdparm έχω το κλασικό all_args="-d1" αλλά είναι σε UltraDMA όλα τα devices και δουλέβουνε ρολόι.

----------

## Slammer

To hdparm με το -d1 δουλευει θαυμασια σε εμενα εκτος απο ενα DVD-ROM που επιμενει να θελει -Χ udma1. Για ενα περιεργο λόγο το kernel το βαζει στο -udma2, οπου δεν δουλευει.

Παιδευτηκα πολύ καιρο με αυτο....... (Στα windows δεν δουλεψε ποτε με DMA   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## koukos

To prelink einai mia efarmogi pou peirazei ta ektelesima arxeia kanontas ta na kaloun grigorotera tis bibli08kes pou xreiazonte (toulaxiston auto exw katalavei). Kapou eixa diabasei oti dinei extra gazi sto kde gyro sto 30%, alla auto einai sxetiko kai metabalete apo mixanima se mixanima. H entoli pou dinw gia to prelink (sxedwn meta apo ka8e compile) einai " prelink -afmR ". To -a einai gia na kane prelink ola ta ektelesima, to -f einai gia na ta anagasei na ginoun prelink, to -m kai to -R den 8ymame, alla kapoios mou to eixe protinei. Perisoters plirofories, " prelink --help ".

----------

## koukos

Gia osou psaxnoun ta apolyta gazia mporoun na xrisimopoiisoun ton mm-sources kernel. Exei ta teleutaia gazopatches klp. To provlima einai oti yparxei kainourgia version sxedon ka8e mera kai katantaei kapos kourastiko. Se anti8esi me ton mm-sources yparxei o gentoo-dev-sources o opoios anaba8mizete opote parxei kainourgia ekdosi kernel, den exei ola ta patches tou mm-sources, alla exei kapoia endiaferonta patcakia opws to supermount, pou gia emena einai to alfa kai to omega, kai to bootsplash pou de mou doulepse ka8olou (mou kolise to mixanima molis fwrtose to bootsplash rc sript).

----------

## kartebi

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν και θέλουν να κατεβάζουν από ελληνικό server τα πακέτα (για καλύτερες ταχύτητες)  :Smile:  μπορούν να βάλουν τις επόμενες γραμμές στο /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://files.gentoo.gr"
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.gr/gentoo-portage"

 

----------

## Slammer

και :

```

 ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo

```

σε ενα απο τα δύο (αναλογα τον ISP) θα εχετε τις καλλιτερες ταχυτητες!

----------

## Slammer

Σε σχεση με τον mm-sources, γενικα όντως ειναι καπως πιο γρηγορος πυρηνας από τον vanilla, ομως πέρα απο το οτι αλλαζει πολυ γρηγορα, καποιες φορες ειχα διαφορα μικροπροβληματακια... κατι τα DMA, κατι τα usb-flash κλπ.

Νομιζω οτι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να χρησιμοποείται αυτος ο πυρήνας (εκτος φυσικά απο δοκιμαστική λειτουργια) ιδιαίτερα οσο ωριμάζει η κανονική εκδοση της σειρας 2.6 και η διαφορα στη ταχυτητα μικραινει καθως νεα patches ενσωματωνονται...

----------

